# Bally II humidor(glass top)



## Full_Metal_Humidor (Jul 11, 2008)

so i bought a new humi online from CI, and it came earlier this week, and i had it seasoning for a couple of days now. i just put in my boveda packs and they dont seem to be hold humidity very well. i have a Bally II glass top humidor(100 count) and i bought two 69% boveda packs since i only have about 11 cigars right now (i will get more in the future, and my little humi is kinda packed.) i dont have any cigars in my new humi. i just wanted to see if anyone had trouble with this humi before. i guess i am going to try to order some more boveda packs soon.


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

Full_Metal_Humidor said:


> so i bought a new humi online from CI, and it came earlier this week, and i had it seasoning for a couple of days now. i just put in my boveda packs and they dont seem to be hold humidity very well. i have a Bally II glass top humidor(100 count) and i bought two 69% boveda packs since i only have about 11 cigars right now (i will get more in the future, and my little humi is kinda packed.) i dont have any cigars in my new humi. i just wanted to see if anyone had trouble with this humi before. i guess i am going to try to order some more boveda packs soon.


A couple days is probably not long enough for seasoning. You also don't state what you used for seasoning. I would put in a bowl of distilled water and let it sit for at least a week and the RH should level out at around 70%. Then you can add your Bovedas and put your cigars in.

Dave


----------



## Full_Metal_Humidor (Jul 11, 2008)

i used a bowl of distilled water. i just put the bowl back in and i will leave it in for a week like you said. 

also does anyone know where i can get a good replacement hygrometer. the one on the bally humidor is garbage(it's plastic, incorrect, and cant calibrate it). right now im using a digital hygrometer and i have it on the top tray so i can get readings while looking through the glass top, but it would be nice to have an accurate metal one.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Full_Metal_Humidor said:


> i used a bowl of distilled water. i just put the bowl back in and i will leave it in for a week like you said.
> 
> also does anyone know where i can get a good replacement hygrometer. the one on the bally humidor is garbage(it's plastic, not correct, and cant calibrate it). right now im using a digital hygrometer and i have it on the top tray so i can get readings while looking through the glass top, but it would be nice to have an accurate metal one.


:r An accurate non digital..:r:r, I do not think there is such a thing.
Also it is easier to control RH on a humidor that is 75% or more stocked, than it is on a humidor with 10-15% of space being occupied..:2 (So buy some more sticks!!)


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

A good place for a digital hygrometer would be your local B&M, www.cigarmony.com or www.heartfeltindustries.com. Also, check out the humidification beads from either of those sites. And lastly, get more sticks!


----------



## AggieChemDoc (May 27, 2008)

The Bally II is a nice humidor (I have one). It will season, but it will take a few days. You can calibrate the analog hygro with a small screwdriver through the hole in the back.


----------



## lpsto99 (May 5, 2008)

In the long run, boveda packs will cost more. I suggest the beads from heartfelt, and while you are there, check out the digi hygros.


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a couple 100 ct humidors. Couple things you can do:
1. Buy the 84% Boveda Seasoning Packs. For a 100 ct. Humi. you will need about 4 ($3.97 ea X 4= $15.88). Keep them in there for about 7-10 days and you should be set. Then once you put your little buddies in there new home you can either use the Boveda 69% packs, Beads, Credo what ever you decide. If you're just using the Boveda 69% packs to season it will take you a very long time, these packs are used to maintain humidity once your humidor has been seasoned.

2. I've also used the "Shot Glass" method. I put distilled water into two shot glasses then heated them up to boiling in the micro. Then put them into the humi (make sure you put a piece of paper towel underneath glasses just in case. Let stand for three days then repeat without heating the water. Once the water stays at the same level in glasses it's ready (the wood has absorbed all it can). The heated water opens the pours of the wood just a little and the steam naturally absorbes into the wood.

It's also a good idea to keep your humidor as close to capacity as possible. That way the Cedar and cigars aren't competing for moisture.

Just remember to be patient with the seasoning process. It could take anywhere from 3 days to a month depending on how and what you use. It will be worth it in the end. I also agree with the digital hygro. It's a must, but buy a good one.
Hope this helps. Good luck!!


----------

